# Frank Frazetta



## BookStop (May 11, 2010)

Fantasy artist, Frank Frazetta, died yesterday.


Manager: Fantasy artist Frazetta, 82, dies in Fla.

Unofficial Frank Frazetta Fantasy Art Gallery


----------



## Wybren (May 11, 2010)

That is sad news indeed.


----------



## gully_foyle (May 11, 2010)

Very sad. I loved his work in my teen years.


----------



## Connavar (May 11, 2010)

Very sad news, i didnt know his art for many years but he was an amazing artist.


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 11, 2010)

Also very sad - also loved his work in my teens. The passing of an icon.


----------



## Starbeast (May 13, 2010)

*Frank Frazetta inspired me to become an artist*







​I will really miss him, he inspired me to become an artist. Rest in peace Frank.​


----------



## J Riff (May 18, 2010)

One of the greatest ever.


----------



## j d worthington (May 18, 2010)

Ah, yes, the Death Dealer... one of my favorite Frazettas. I hadn't heard about this, and I must admit I'm a bit in shock. Not that he was cut particularly short, but just from the hole this leaves for so many... as when Jack Kirby died, a true icon of the field is gone....


----------



## clovis-man (May 25, 2010)

Frazetta was a survivor. An earlier stroke left him with the inability to use his right hand for painting. So he trained himself to use his left and moved on. I still have cutouts from his early comic book hero opus, *Thun'da*.

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uKUJj9VMJ...(King+of+the+Lost+Lands)+-+Frank+Frazetta.JPG

The guy was amazing.


----------



## clovis-man (May 25, 2010)

Forgot to mention: There's a pretty good film about his life and work.

Frazetta: Painting with Fire (2003)


----------



## GOLLUM (May 25, 2010)

DAMN! Only read this now........

SIGH.....another true Great leaves us.


----------



## charlesartist (Aug 9, 2010)

I was saddened to hear this news a couple of months ago. Frazetta was not just an icon, he brought respectability to the entire genre of science fiction and fantasy literature. Before him, the genre was dismissed as silly fodder and sensationalism. Regardless of the cliche, a book often IS judged by its cover, and his artwork got many people that would otherwise pass on science fiction and fantasy to give it a chance.

Remarkably, he was a talented baseball athlete and when given the opportunity to choose between a life of major league athletics, and illustration, he chose the latter. I'm not the only one who is really glad he made that fateful decision.


----------

